# Ten Top Reasons Why TOTing is Better Than Sex



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

The Ten Top Reasons Why Trick or Treating is Better Than Sex:

10) You are guaranteed to get at least a little something in the sack.
9) If you get tired, you can wait 10 minutes and go at it again.
8) The uglier you look, the easier it is to get some.
7) You don't have to compliment the person who gives you some.
6) It's O.K. when the person you're with fantasizes you're someone else, because you are.
5) Forty years from now you'll still enjoy candy.
4) If you don't like what you get, you can always go next door.
3) It doesn't matter if the kids hear you moaning and groaning.
2) Less guilt the morning after.
AND the No. 1 reason why Trick or Treating is better than sex.......
You Can Do The Whole Neighborhood!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I'm using that! Good stuff!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

That's as good as anything Letterman puts up. Right on.


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

I Like them.


----------



## The Collector (Aug 7, 2005)

Great list!


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

LMFAO!!! Those are great!!


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

ok at first glance i'm thinking uhh,,,,,,,, no,

but you've changed my mind!
your list is hilarious!!! thanks for the laughs


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

You forgot, when you are done this is no messy clean up.


----------



## ghostship13 (Jul 16, 2005)

LMAO, but really, better than sex??!! hhmmmm, no, sorry, a close second maybe...........


----------

